# Blood/ irritation on anus



## ErizoPablo (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi! My hedgehog Pablo has been with me for two years, it was 3 weeks old when he arrived and hasn't had any health problems since then. The other day I was cleaning him up and I was drying off his belly when I noticed some irritation and a little bit of blood on his anus, looked a little bit swollen. It has me worried, I don't really know any vets close to me that treat hedgehogs. I thought it could be from being constipated maybe and making too much of an effort when pooping. Not sure but I'm pretty worried... He eats chicken cat food and he has always refused to eat anything else so idk if that's what might be causing it.


----------



## underdog (Jun 22, 2015)

hello, any news ?
my hedgehog female has similar problem.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The OP hasn't been back to the forum in weeks.


----------



## ErizoPablo (Mar 26, 2017)

Sorry, I forgot to put updates since it all stopped very soon, it seemed like he was just a little constipated and made too much effort when pooping. Next day he was already fine again and I haven't had that problem again.


----------

